# Should I fix my old LSI Nite Tracker, or get a new torch?



## acrosteve (Jun 30, 2011)

I usually prefer to fix things than throw them away, but I have a lightly used flashlight that no longer works because of the battery.

The flashlight is an LSI Nite Tracker http://www.galaxyarmynavy.com/item-349.asp.

For reference, the bulb is a 12v 100w 48696 Narva and the battery is a 12v 2.8ah lead acid.

After I got it apart, I see that the light is pretty made, so I am thinking of just replacing it with something modern. I want to get something at least as bright as the LSI. It was rated at 2 million candlepower, which I know is not very standardized.

So, with the info I have on the bulb, can you guys tell me what range I would be in for Lumens?

Then i can look for a possible LED based replacement.


Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2011)

The 12v 100w Halogen bulb is delivering between 1600~2600 Lumen (manufacturer specifications vary) 

Sounds like a relatively straight forward repair, I'd fix it *AND* buy an upgraded replacement as LED's have significantly better service life & runtimes, I'm thinking a triple XML LED should provide well within than range and fit into an easier to manage "flashlight package" as well :thumbsup:

Something along the lines of an Olight SR92 1700Lm OR a light from one of CPF's custom modders/fabricators, perhaps a HID spotlight/flashlight could be an option as well?


----------



## acrosteve (Jun 30, 2011)

While that Olight would be great, I think my budget would not allow it. I think at present, i would rather get 2 or 3 separate lights for that $ or less. In the short amt of time I have been here already, I have ordered a Klarus Mi X6, and am dreaming about a ZL H31W or a H51W. Can't make up my mind on that one yet.

But back to this light... I think I will probably just get another LA battery for about $20 I suppose. Another option would be a NiMH pack of 10 cells or something similar. Or just ditching the battery all together and leaving it for a mobile plug in.

But, I am also thinking of getting a Thrunite Catapult also. How would that one compare to my LSI? I know my LSI had pretty strong throw, but not much spread.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2011)

acrosteve said:


> While that Olight would be great, I think my budget would not allow it. I think at present, i would rather get 2 or 3 separate lights for that $ or less. In the short amt of time I have been here already, I have ordered a Klarus Mi X6, and am dreaming about a ZL H31W or a H51W. Can't make up my mind on that one yet.



Can't help you there... never bothered with headlamps (I don't like wearing anything on my head including hats) :duh2:

BTW purchasing, collecting & owning flashlights is as addicitve as it is financially ruining LMAO




acrosteve said:


> But back to this light... I think I will probably just get another LA battery for about $20 I suppose. Another option would be a NiMH pack of 10 cells or something similar. Or just ditching the battery all together and leaving it for a mobile plug in.



OR perhaps a protected Li-Ion battery pack, less weight whilst having better energy density (capacity) than comparably sized configurations :thumbsup:




acrosteve said:


> I am also thinking of getting a Thrunite Catapult also. How would that one compare to my LSI? I know my LSI had pretty strong throw, but not much spread.




Mmmmmm... nice, I'd like a catapult too but will most likely build another P7 Maglite (or XML) instead considering I've already got most of the necessary components on hand 

There's always 4Seven's Maelstrom X7 480Lm with an effective range upto 100m if the Catapult is a little on the big side, there's a nice review of it and competing lights HERE :thumbsup:


----------



## acrosteve (Jul 3, 2011)

> OR perhaps a protected Li-Ion battery pack, less weight whilst having better energy density (capacity) than comparably sized configurations :thumbsup:


While that seems attractive, I am not sure about putting that much $$$ in this light. I am pretty dissapointed with the build quality - the bulb is not easily replaceable, the case is very hard to get apart and back together, the switch is a POS ETC. Before I took it apart, I thought much more of it.

But anyway, just to complete my search... the 2.8 ah battery that was in it would be about 2800 mah correct? Now, I could either go with a 11.1v pack or a 14.8v. The 11.1v cells fit the footprint of the old battery better and i could get 2200, 4400, or a 6600mAh pack to fit. But only the 2200 is comparable in price to the factory replacement at mid $20's. The 4400 is mid $50's, and a $50 upgrade may be more than I want to put in this light. But I know I could use an extra light for upstairs, so I am likely to pursue at least one option.

But I just don't know about the slightly lesser voltage issue. 

Would that be a factor at all? I might be able to modify my case slightly to fit the 14.8v.


----------



## acrosteve (Jul 5, 2011)

I did a quick search for protected Lipo batteries and did not turn up much.

Are those available? I am guessing that the Li Ion packs are the most cost effective for a flashlight, but thought I would check.


----------

